# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ndihme per pune

## bani

nese ka ndonje person qe jeton ne paris dhe ka mundesi te me ndihmoje per ndonje pune dhe po nuk pertoi le te me informoni se jam ne pike te hallit. ciao

----------

